# Eye cleaning (aka goobers)



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm interested in what everyone is using for those gooey goobers around their havs eyes. You know, the ones that stick to everything before they become the dried stuff? I have even pulled them off Quincy's upper and lower lids and sometimes they're like elastic! He really doesn't like having the daily goober patrol done, but I don't want him to get an eye infection either so I try to keep up with it. I have noticed that his eyes are more goobery now that he's losing his baby teeth. Since he's dark, there's no visible tear stains, but I still see the wetness there. I have read that some people use contact lens solution for cleaning the gunk out. Is that okay for his eyes. I know that his fur is probably irritating his eyes too because it's at that stage where it's not really laying flat yet. I've been trying to keep it out with a little bit of chapstick or Vaseline to make it lay down, but until it gets longer, there's not a whole lot I can do. I don't really want to trim around the eyes if I don't have to, but if it's that or irritation to his eyes, then I'll trim them.
I've tried the warm damp cloth, but without some type of cleaning agent in there, all it does is make the dried goobers wet.
Help?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I use a tiny flea comb and comb down from the inside corner to get the gunk out...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I do the same as Tammy for the drier stuff. (it doesn't have to be completely dry for this to work) When Kodi was younger, I often washed his eyes with just a wet paper towel. I think you will find that when he finishes teething, he will also have a lot less tearing.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I use Eye Relief - Eye Wash from Bausch & Lomb. It works really well.


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

i use a plain old makeup pad to clean around her eyes... its great because she tries to play with face cloths... makeup pads are the perfect size


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

I dampen it with contact solution and comb it out. That's for either slimy or dry stuff.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

So far so good with the contact solution and cotton ball. Before I used it on him, I used it on myself and then waited a day to make sure it didn't sting or burn my eyes. He is certainly better with this than he was with the facecloth. I have even put some solution on a cotton ball and then wet the face comb with it to help as well. Happy that it's not as big of a fight as it had been, that's for sure!


----------

